# Need help with BOB/SHTFB



## AppalachianMan (May 30, 2015)

I have recently contracted the preparedness bug and I'm currently in the throws of putting together a bag. I don't know whether to call it a BOB, a SHTFB, or a INCH bag, but what I have in mind is putting something together in case something happens where I need to leave home and head off into the woods for any given amount of time. I need suggestions on what I might need to add or take away from this to best optimize for my purpose. I have a few more items in mind such as fishing, trapping gear, bullion cubes, carmex, more emergency food bars and some tape (for potential tick bombs). All suggestions are greatly appreciated. This is what I've assembled so far over the past month


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Please do a search of the forum as this type of post has been made hundreds of times before.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Make yourself a list that covers the essentials: 
Shelter-- Example: 8x10FT tarp
Fire-- Example: Water proof matches, fire starters
Water-- Example: life straw, stainless steal canteen and cup
Food-- Example: Jerky, dried fruit, Peanuts, Tea, Coffee, dried Soup

Then add to that list other things you might think would be useful in a survival situation. I noticed in your picture that you have several Shurikens, they are not very useful in a survival situation and require a lot of skill to use effectively. Learn some primitive and contemporary survival skills and practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

We can pick what you've got apart until the last Sunday, but do what Grimm said and read all that's been discussed before on the subject and Camo too... didn't know what they were called, but unless you are some kind of expert with them, they're useless weight.

Any kind of bag you build, has to have a specific purpose, and has to be adjusted to your needs. What works in my bag, may be totally wrong for you.

But hey, congratulations, you made a start in the right direction! Way to go!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Put something together and then take it for a spin. Start out slow, one or two nights. You will quickly find out what works, what you need to add, and what is excess weight. Any lists you find are great for ideas but only the BOB, or inventory of stores, or equipment you work on and develop for yourself will be right for you.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Yep that is a good start, now go hiking and camping. Welcome to the forum and congrats on doing something useful with your summer vacation. I just assumed you are young based on the throwing stars. My apologies if that is incorrect.


----------



## hotshot3155 (Aug 3, 2014)

Don't forget toilet paper. Looks heavy on weapons and light on personal items, such as the afore mentioned. Camo2460 listed life essentials. Practice those and make sure you are proficient with your chosen methods and devices. Build on that with comfort and morale items. Best of luck and have fun.


----------



## AppalachianMan (May 30, 2015)

Thanks everyone, I am almost 40, but purchased the shurukens in my early twenties. I am pretty good at using them though, but I'm not sure how effective they will be in a wilderness situation either. I was just thinking potential for usefulness. As far as fire, I have that well covered. I have about 4 different ferro rods, a magnesium bar, storm proof matches and packets of starter. As far as shelter, I do have paracord and two emergency blankets and I know how to construct primitive shelters (grew up in the Boy Scouts). But I agree the tarp will be a useful addition. The Seychelle filtration bottle is good for 100 gallons and is constructed of steel and can double as a container for boiling. As far as food, I intend to trap and forage, but I'm adding those food bars for extreme situations where food cannot be found for weeks. I don't know if you can see it in the picture but there is a pellet gun that can be used for shooting birds for food. I'd prefer a rifle version with a good scope but I'm trying to keep it compact


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

*as others have said.read the other post on this topic..then decide what you need.then decide what will work best for you..then you can put it to the test.by going on hikes and maybe camping trips.and take it only..that way,you'll learn from it.and you'll also know what needs to be removed.and what needs to be added.i seen the bic..might use a small pull tie to hole the leaver/button im place,just to make sure nothing gets against it.and empty it..i noticed a machtie and hatchect..you have a saw of some kind,as well?some times.silence is golden..*


----------



## AppalachianMan (May 30, 2015)

Yes, a hatchet and a hand chainsaw


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

Shuriken are meant to act as physical distraction against samurai. They can, in rare cases, kill, but they are designed to largely make use of the "something flying at my face!" reaction most people have.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

AppalachianMan said:


> I have recently contracted the preparedness bug and I'm currently in the throws of putting together a bag. I don't know whether to call it a BOB, a SHTFB, or a INCH bag,


My daughter has a "Justin Case," and my son has a "Get Home Bag," because he works away from home a lot.

Think in terms what might happen....If you are on the road a lot, what if all of a sudden you had to get home on foot? If you are at a distance from your BOL, what would you need to travel a day or two to get there in difficult circumstances. I guess the best advice I've seen on the thread so far was to throw your gear in the bag and try it out....go stay in the woods for a weekend. With any luck, the weather will be like crap, and you'll get a chance to see what you really need and what's just dead weight.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i have a justin Case that i keep in the van.it's still mostly for everyday life break downs..but i've been redoing it for roadside breakdowns to bugging out case/bag..in which i have a sewing kit in it.and other items as well..


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> I intend to trap and forage


Foraging is fine but to think you can do that after the fact with no practice ahead of time is folly. Go out now with a couple good books and learn about every plant you see.


----------



## AppalachianMan (May 30, 2015)

Hiwall, I purchased a guide to foraging in my state of Georgia and I'm doing exactly that


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

Don't forget fishing. Evidence would heavily suggest that our ancestors made it this far by fishing, not hunting. more steady year round prey species.


----------



## AppalachianMan (May 30, 2015)

Absolutely, I do plan on adding something for that. Do you have any product recommendations that are compact and light but very effective?


----------



## AppalachianMan (May 30, 2015)

I suppose I could pack a trot line rig


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

I like hand lines. Line or Bank Line, simple hooks and sinkers, maybe a few lures. And a Frog Gig. Spear fishing is so effective it is illegal now for sport fishing. It took our ancestors until the last couple of centuries, by and large, to develop anything more sophisticated than that, because hand lines and fighting spears just work. Most of the fishing gear invented today is to add to the sport aspect of fishing, not the practicality of catching fish. My $.02.


----------



## AppalachianMan (May 30, 2015)

Actually, here in Georgia spear fishing is still legal I believe


----------



## AppalachianMan (May 30, 2015)

I just looked up the regulations and it's legal as long as I'm not spearing game fish or catfish and I must be submerged when doing it


----------



## AppalachianMan (May 30, 2015)

But then again, if the defication hits the oscillation, regulations will be the least of my concerns


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

Plus, they are all quiet. If you have a bow, or learn to make one, fishing equipment for one can run you easily under $100, even if you buy it. Something to think about. Bows are very utilitarian. 

If you get you a good spear/lance head, you can put the gig on the other end, and have a fine thrusting spear that can pull multiple duties.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Each of those names for bags is different for a reason. A get home bag is different than a bob and an inch bag. My inch bag is huge. My ghb is small. I don't have a bob.


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

I hate to do this again, but if you want my $.02 about the bag names, follow the link under my post, or PM me. Mods, feel free to help me here.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

There are some very good collapsible fishing rods with small reels. They won't bring in a lunker bass but they will certainly handle small panfish. They can be purchased for 30 dollars or less on Amazon. I have one in my survival bag along with extra line and an assortment of tackle and lures.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

There is always the 'Pocket Fisherman'. If you search for Pocket Fisherman on Amazon there are several compact outfits that show up.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

SHTF and packing a fishing pole?

I'd prefer to travel lighter or carry more necessities. 

Few extra hooks and a bit of fishing line will take up a lot less room and less weight to carry. A pole can be easily found and a bobber can be quickly made then discard both when done.


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

Bankline can haul in a hunk of fish, and it is cheaper and more compact than a rod. I simply don't have room for a rod in my kit.


----------



## AppalachianMan (May 30, 2015)

Or I could just pack the hooks and build a trot line out of the inner strands of the paracord


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

Yes. Me and Paracord have an on again off again relationship. I usually pack bankline for cordage chores (good tensile strength, lower strech factor, and you can pack a LOT more in the same space), and paracord for stuff involving real weight being moved around.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

The rod I have collapses down to about 6 inches long and is very light weight. It fits nicely in my bag without compromising other necessities. It works for me but YMMV


----------



## bfastnate (Jun 25, 2015)

Download the bug out bag checklist thats what i done and watched a few youtube videos to see what people put in theres but it all boils down till your climate and natural resourses


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

Quote this post and answer these questions-

What do you have in regards to food and WATER?

How will you carry, purify/filter or retrieve water.

How will you make a fire?

What protection do you have from weather and the elements?

What do you have in regards to first aid?

How will you make usable light in the darkness?

What will you use for shelter?

How will you cut/ cord/ dig/ bind?

What do you have in regards to self defense?

Do you have proper clothing for the season?

Can you receive information, broadcast or other transmissions

Can you communicate with others

What kind of bag will you use

How much does your packed gear weigh?


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

here is mine or (one of mine) anyway-

Contents:

Food/Water:
64 oz of canteen water which will have to be replenished by way of a Katadyn water filter. If I am able to stay with or have access to my vehicle (another 2.5 gallons).

Food is limited to (1) Datrex food brick (16 bars), unsalted peanuts, vitamins and purhaps a couple of cliff bars. 

Shelter:
French Shelter Half
2 emergency blankets
plenty of 550 cordage

First Aid:
Compression bandages
3m Wound strips
tourniquet
self adhering gauze
assorted boo-boo items 

Fire making:
Cotton balls
bic lighters
mischmetal

Enemy:
personal firearm of choice
1 extra magazine

Tools:
folding pocket knife
fixed blade knife
leatherman squirt
spetznaz shovel
2 led flashlights (extra batteries)
canteen cup w/ integral stove
6 in spork
p38 can opener
3 feet of speed tape
USAF sewing kit
dummy line (decoy line)
silcock key

Utility (other)
eton radio
$200 cash
extra clothing (season specific)
Well broken in 6" boot
Hat
Gloves
2 cotton bandanna's
poncho

Hygene:
Warrior wipes


----------



## AppalachianMan (May 30, 2015)

Thank you for posting this, it showed me my need for those hand crank radio/cell phone charger multi units

What do you have in regards to food and WATER?

4 2600 calorie blocks of food bars and a liter container of water 

How will you carry, purify/filter or retrieve water?

My filtration bottle which is good for 100 gallons and removes 99.9% of pollutants 


How will you make a fire?

25 storm proof matches
Magnesium bar with ferro rod 
5 packets of starter and a plastic bag full of dryer lint, three supplemental ferro rods 
1 lighter

What protection do you have from weather and the elements?

Tarp, rain gear and thermal underwear

What do you have in regards to first aid?

50 piece first aid kit and extensive first aid training 

How will you make usable light in the darkness?

LED tactical flashlight and
back up handcrank flashlight 

What will you use for shelter?

Tarp, paracord /emergency blanket and wood/branches/leaves from the area

How will you cut/ cord/ dig/ bind?

Hand chainsaw, hunting knife, drop point knife, camping hatchet 

What do you have in regards to self defense?

Pellet gun, throwing stars, chain whip, hatchet, martial arts 



Do you have proper clothing for the season?

Yes

Can you receive information, broadcast or other transmissions

Cell phone 

Can you communicate with others

Cell phone 

What kind of bag will you use

Frameless hiking pack

How much does your packed gear weigh?

30 lbs


----------



## RJTINNC (May 24, 2014)

This is a basic list of BOB, GHB,prepping stuff, etc different items can be added or deleted based on your needs like different weapons, ammo, winter clothes, summer clothes, etc 

A few people have asked if I carry all this stuff and the answer is NO. An example in the communication section, I dont carry a CB radio and all the other radios listed but might carry the handheld HAM radio. Like I said it is a general list of "prep" items to help you establish what you think you might need or want. A ton of the stuff listed can be left out down to a few basic items.

I also look at bugging out in a few different ways like are you going to be able to take your car, if so then you can take things like the CB radio and more weapons and ammo. If on foot only you will have to start making choices a lot different. I do it in layers, lets say I have to ditch my car and grab just my BOB then I dont want to leave something out important. The "extra" stuff that would be in the car goes in plastic totes, duffle bags, luggage, etc. It also depends on where you are bugging out to. 

I am fortuante enough to have 100 acres to go to that is easy access by car including all the way to the back side of the property. It is very rural and already off the grid to normal human use. 

Different situations will determine what you do carry and what you dont carry....

ALCE (ALICE) US FRAME PACK or similar 

WATER
Stainless water bottle
Canteen (military with metal cup insert and carrying pouch)
Water purification system (Seychelle Pure Water Straw)
Water purification tablets
5 gallon collapsible water jug

FIRE
Magnesium Fire starter
Matches
Lighter (windproof butane) 
Small extra bottle of butane (this is an extra)
Fire fuel cotton balls soaked in petroleum jelly 
Dryer lint
Char Cloth

FOOD BASICS (high energy foods)
Powder Gatorade
Power Bars or energy bars
Peanut butter
Beef Jerky
Spam
Tuna
Sardines 
Ramen Noodles
Freeze dried soups
Pasta (flavored bag style)
Instant Rice
Oatmeal
Grits 
Nuts
Instant Coffee (comfort)
Spices (comfort)
Mess kit
Folding pocket stove (Esbit brand)
Utensils (Hobo knife,spork,etc)
P38 can opener

SHELTER
Tent
Tent Stakes (extra)
Tarps (two 6x8) 
Blanket (wool or fleece)
Sleeping bag
Sleeping Pad

BASIC SURVIVAL ITEMS
Basic survival book (SAS by John Wiseman) (Army survival book)
First aid book
Whistle
Emergency Blanket


EXTRAS 
Insect Netting
Absorbent synthetic style towel (shammy carwash style)
Green 3M Scrubby
Writing kit (waterproof tablet, paper, pencil, Sharpie marker)
Paper clips
Gloves (leather work)
Metal mirror
Coat hanger
Trash bags 55 gal drum liners (non scented black)
American Flag (small light weight) 
White bandana or satin cloth
Ear plugs 4 sets
Razor blades (type used for scrapers that have a card board paper cover)

REPAIR AND BUILDING 
Shoe Goo 
Small nails (finishing size, 10-20 quantity) 
Super Glue
Zip ties (various sizes)
Electric tape
Duck tape
Paracord (100ft)


FIRST AID
First aid kit (bandages, gauze, wraps, band aids, etc)
Tylenol
Ibuprofen
Imodium
Pepto
Benadryl
Neosporin
Asprin
Antibiotics (human or fish antibiotics)
Wonder Dust Powder (Like Quick Clot, Made for animals works on humans found at Tractor Supply) 
Adult Multi Vitamin 
Moleskin
Chap Stick
Sun screen
Bug Spray (40% (or higher) DEET)
Medicated Powder (talc, Gold Bond)
Personal medicine (insulin, heart, blood pressure, etc 30 day supply)
Specific medications for your issues (bee sting, poison oak, etc)
Extra pair of prescription glasses
Eye patch
Blow out Kit

HYGENE KIT
Baby or wet wipes 
Sponge
Wash cloth 
Tooth brush
Tooth paste
Tooth epoxy (for dental repairs)
Dental Floss
Soap liquid or bar
Folding brush or comb
Q-tips 
Nail trimmers
Tweezers
Sewing kit (with extra big needles including curved for repairs) 
Toilet paper


COMFORT,SANITY and Trade
Playing cards (plastic water proof) “survival cards” have lots of information
Dice (regular and ones with playing card pics)
Candy (Altoids or some other long lasting candy)
Chewing Gum
Reading material (Bible, survival story, Lewis and Clark, etc)
Travel pocket size games (Checkers-Chess-Backgammon- Cribbage)
Tobacco (I like bulk pipe and corn cob pipes or loose cig tobacco and paper)
Vodka or Whiskey (pint flask)
Gold Pan (pass the time and possible trade gold)
Cash (minimum $200.00)

PROTECTION AND HUNTING
.22 Rifle and Ammo (or AR with .22 bolt and mags)
.22 Pistol and Ammo
Crossman Air pistol (model 1377) and pellets
Folding Sling Shot (sling bow kit with arrows)
Gun cleaning kit (bore snake, dry graphite, oil, tooth brush)
Fishing kit
Yo Yo Fishing traps 
Snare traps
Steel leg trap (#1 size)
Trip wire
X Large mouse traps
Pepper spray 
ASP
Zip ties used for zip cuffs (plastic hand cuffs) 


COMUNICATION and TRAVEL
Walkie Talkie (GMRS, FRS, frequencies)*
Ham Radio*
CB Radio
Scanner
AM/FM solar/crank radio with USB charger (Eton Scorpion)
Solar USB charger
Extra Cell Phone and car/USB charger
Compass
Maps
Binoculars 
Light sticks
Flash light (led)
Head Lamp (led)
Small led clip on light
Extra batteries for flash light
12v inverter for your car

TOOLS
Machete
Hatchet
Folding shovel
Multi purpose tool (Leatherman)
Fillet knife
Survival knife (do not go cheap here, You can find good quality for not a lot of money but dont buy a "Rambo knife" from the flea market) 
Pocket knife 
Floding tactical pocket clip knife
Sharpening stone/tool
Scissors 


CLOTHES
Boots
Shower Shoes (water shoes, flip flops, etc)
Underwear
Thermal underware
Wool Gloves
Socks (wool)
Cargo Pants (with zip off legs)
T shirts (synthetic type)
Shirts
Rain Jacket
Thin nylon shorts (quick drying)
Lightweight fleece jacket 
Coat (if in the right climate and season) 
PVC or military poncho
Gloves (wool)
Gloves (tactical)
Sun glasses
Shooting/safety glasses
Time keeping (waterproof, wrist watch, pocket watch, clip watch)
Bandana
Baseball Hat
Boonie hat
Beanie Cap, toboggan, ski mask
Para cord bracelet


IDENTIFICATION
Driver license (copy)
Social Security Card (copy)
Birth Certificate (Copy)
USB memory card (with personal data)
Pre paid phone card
Medical alert issues


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

> Thank you for posting this, it showed me my need for those hand crank radio/cell phone charger multi units


Brother.. I looked over your list and you look like you have a very reasonable survival system. I have no criticisms and that is pretty rare for me. If I had to criticize I would say that you need to shave a few pounds off your kit but if you can manage it [as is], I say its no big deal.

just for fun, I would challenge you to get it below 30 pounds.


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

RJ looks like he is loading a pull behind camper


----------



## RJTINNC (May 24, 2014)

Wikkador said:


> RJ looks like he is loading a pull behind camper


I guess you missed the first sentence in my post. :scratch 

This is a basic list of BOB, GHB,prepping stuff, etc different items can be added or deleted based on your needs like different weapons, ammo, winter clothes, summer clothes, etc

A few people have asked if I carry all this stuff and the answer is NO.

BTW, I do have a bug out trailer. 

To be honest this list looks like a lot but really it is not. My concept is my "bug out bag" and "INCH bag" are one in the same I have said in the past if I need to ditch some gear because of weight I can if I need. The problem with SHTF the fan is will you truly know which bag to grab and go. Do I grab my bug out bag or my INCH? IMO, it will be very hard to decide what one to grab and what to not. My plan is to go like it is the worst case scenario and regroup after that.

I have talked to many vets that have been in battles over the years. Ask anyone of them that has been in a "battle" and they never say they wish they had brought less gear or ammo. Nothing worse than needing to dig yourself a fighting hole, get a vehicle stuck out of a muddy field and you decided to leave the trench tool in the rear because it was more weight. If the weight is causing you problems during a situation nothing says I cant ditch it under certain circumstances. Sure normal "patrol" and nothing happens the weight gets to you but when the SHTF the gear may save your life and usually appreciated you had it.

When they say ounces equals pounds and pounds equal pain I "get it" but you will be in way more pain if you dont have the correct gear to see you through the crisis.

I have a get home bag that helps me get to my home to then decide if I need anything further.

I try and do things in layers so I can ditch things if need but still have the essentials like the 5 C's if I am separated or need to separate from some other gear.

Then you might need a patrol or scout bag to throw in the mix. It really depends on the mission at hand. I even have a bug out trailer with lots of gear designed for a loooong stay and be fairly comfortable. smile


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

a survival bag is a survival bag is a survival bag.. I do not subscribe to the notion of having half a dozen kits all geared toward some unique circumstance. I will make the concession for summer or winter but thats about it. Most survival considerations do not change all that much within the same geo-location and to that end I keep my kit simple. INCH, BOB , GHB, EBOB, LBOB or whatever someone wants to call it, is really just a sack-o-stuff to help mitigate common problems. The real question is "how prepared to you want to be" at the onset of a crisis. I settled on 72 hrs bag many many years ago based on that universally accepted duration. I feel like once you get beyond 72 hours of [mobile] preps you begin to creep into the area of rapidly diminishing returns if speed, agility and mobility are important ( typically they are).

To keep this thread on track, I will say that I like App's bag and if I had to use it in a bug out.. I think it would be of great benefit.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

some good points here..in some items can be used for camping or be kept in a vehicle.in which im working on both situations...these i need to get.like a sleeping pad, Emergency Blanket,Insect Netting,.and some items i have for camping,can double for power outages,to cooking when there other means of cooking.come tuesday,i'll be taking my camp stove with me.in which i'll be getting the needed adaptors and lines for the 18 LB/gallon tanks.then i'll start getting the tanks..


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

*Why just one!*



AppalachianMan said:


> I don't know whether to call it a BOB, a SHTFB, or a INCH bag, but what I have in mind is putting something together in case something happens where I need to leave home and head off into the woods for any given amount of time. I


Why call it one of these names?

People talk about ONE BOB and I did too...until my car got broken into and my BOB stolen. Since then I have taken to heart the idea two is one and one is none!

At home I have an INCH bag, in my car a get home bag, in one cache location I have a bug out bag, etc.

As far as what to pack...you have gotten a lot of good advice already. You should think about each bag in terms of your goals and purpose for that bag. Remember to cover the basis:

0) Protection
1) Air--N95 Mask at minumum!
2) Shelter/Fire
3) Water
4) Food

Get Home Bag--how far are you likely to be from home if you get caught by an event? The assumption of this sort of bag is that you are going home to collect your family and gear. It should be light and be designed to deal with the situations and terrain you are likely to encounter on the way home.

Its a walking bag so...GOOD SHOES! + two good pairs of socks and undies.
Fuel=food, light weight and power packed! 
Water and/or container, water weighs a lot so if you are likely able to access a water supply an empty container may be enough! 
Shelter, light weight temporary/disposable!
Protection, a knife or throwing stars may work but really you want to consider a EDC gun.
COMMS--a way to contact home other than your EDC cell, HAM radio, CB, maybe FRS .

Bug out bag--where are you going? I don't recommend the idea of PLANNING to bug out with no place to go, i.e. to the woods, but this is always a possibility. If you are planning to go to the woods then FIRST AND FOREMOST you want to pack some bushcraft...that is SKILLS! Seasonally appropriate clothing would be essential. And a lot of them. Hatch, pack saw, snares and fishing gear, a good tent and sleeping bag. A rifle would be nice...

If you are going someplace...a cabin, friends/family home, etc... do you have what you need to get there? Do you have a route mapped out, and alternatives! Are you prepared to walk? If you are going to be walking more than 3-5 days do you have resupply points such as friends or caches.

I'm never coming home bag--What are the long term non-essential (surivival) important items to have. Four seasons of clothing. Cash and precious metals. Documents. Emergency plans, routes, maps, comms lists.


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

> Bug out bag--where are you going? I don't recommend the idea of PLANNING to bug out with no place to go


sometimes getting off the sinking ship is a good idea no matter if you have a specified destination in mind or not. The destination can be as simple as someplace better, safer, more manageable than your current location or immediate circumstance. That might be 50 feet or it might be 300 miles. Where depends on what is happening or has happened. No matter where you would like to go.. you might just have to go somewhere else entirely. I am more inclined to believe that you make the bug out plan no matter if you have a secondary location in mind or not. Bugging out is about fleeing.. north south east or west can be determined on the fly.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

What a fantastic thread. Thanks for the wisdom everybody!

I had started compiling a 72-hour bag, but got sidetracked by the burglary last month and fizzled out. This morning I got jolted out of bed by a 4.2 tremor, so I'm definitely on task again. :eyebulge:

At home I have about a month's worth of supplies. My office, however, is on the other side of a river which would be impassable if the bridge gave out. I work in the heart of the downtown area of a small city, so there would be resources even if they were spartan. But I think a comprehensive BOB with a tent and other camping gear would be a worthwhile investment to keep in one of my file drawers. If the Big One ever hits, it could take me weeks or months to go those three miles home.


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

If you want to go SUPER lightweight (read easy to break kit), and size is an issue you with the job and security issues you are having, I have a few recommendations. 

"Trekker" Hammocks 4"x6"x2" footprint on most models? 
Roll of bankline
Bankline
Nylon tarp (5'x7') 4"x3"x1" footprint in bag? 
Swiss Army Knife (Like Mulitool, but slimmer, and easier to use the knife. Be sure to have a Can Opener)
Ferro Rod (if you can use it)
Lighter (your choice)
Lifestraw or Sawyer Micro Filter (forget the model-$20 range)
Space Blanket
Jerky/Dried Fruit/Power Bars-small footprint, lot of food
Small Sheath Knife(Mora for instance)

There is a lot more you Could carry, but you know what's going on. This is just a suggestion for something fairly comprehensive that you can stash fairly easily. Just a thought.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

notyermomma..im sure you have.but have you thought about a different way across the river?.like a kayak,flat bottom boat.maybe even a inflatable raft...etc etc..


----------



## RJTINNC (May 24, 2014)

jimLE said:


> notyermomma..im sure you have.but have you thought about a different way across the river?.like a kayak,flat bottom boat.maybe even a inflatable raft...etc etc..


I agree you either to figure out another route or have a plan to cross the river. Two heavy duty car inner tubes and a way to inflate them would get you and any gear across the river. I would have both a 12v pump and a hand pump. If it is cold weather then you have a different set of problems because if you get wet you run the risk of hypothermia and that can kill you quickly. Then a small inflatable raft and use the inner tube to pull behind you holding your gear. Also you will need a dry bag to store your clothes just in case you do get wet.


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

And you can last ditch a tarp and green branches, if you have them.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

*and getting home sooner and safely as possible.the better chance of survival..including the times spent in the open..and ore's is a must have in times like that..*


----------



## kinda (Sep 8, 2015)

start with a way to CARRY it all, man. My sleep gear all rolls up and serves as the "frame' for my backpack, saving me 1/2 lb or so. The hammock, bags, liner, bug netting, total 3 lbs. figure on needing to carry a gallon of water, keep the food weight low, and don't be stupid about how much and what kind of guns and ammo you carry, especially not lots of heavy handgun ammo, like .45. 230 gr .45 ammo weighs almost 2x as much as 223 ammo, without having even 1/4 as much utility as the 223 ammo has.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

kinda said:


> start with a way to CARRY it all... don't be stupid about how much and what kind of guns and ammo you carry, especially not lots of heavy handgun ammo, like .45. 230 gr .45 ammo weighs almost 2x as much as 223 ammo, without having even 1/4 as much utility as the 223 ammo has.


I could argue that with a larger caliber firearm a person would not have the need to multiable tap a hombre with a smaller caliber. Thereby my carry ammo weight would be equal too or less then the smaller caliber.


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm with the old timer on this one. I know what them big cartridges will do to something. Every system has it's pros and cons, and there is nothing but experience that will sort the issue out for you.


----------



## kinda (Sep 8, 2015)

I've shot hundreds of animals with 223, .45 colt, .45 acp, .44 mag. Believe me, with good softpoints in the 223, one hit suffices, a LOT better than lfp 44-40 slugs ever did. The double tap is done with the rifle to assure ONE good hit, not because that hit aint likely to suffice. Those too cheap and lazy to load Nosler Partiion 60 gr softpoints, well, they're just too dumb to be drawing breath.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> I've shot hundreds of animals


You live where there are no game laws?


----------



## kinda (Sep 8, 2015)

no, I just have done it for 50 years, and I drive the backroads knowing where to look, when, and pop varmints. When you do that, 1-2 hours at a time, several times per week for most of the year, you get lots of shots. With ear protection, i don't miss often, either.


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

What kind of varmints you shooting?


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

SwordsandSaddles said:


> What kind of varmints you shooting?


This idiot "kinda" irritated a bunch of people with his pompous attitude and "kinda" got himself banned from the forum, so he won't be replying to your question.As likely as not, the only thing he's shot for the majority of his life is his mouth off, so his inability to answer is probably for the best.


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

Considering in another thread he was talking about shooting 60 rounds a minute at me and my mule and "having a high likelihood of hitting us with some of them", I had a feeling.


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

Appreciate the heads up. Hard to figure out all the doodads and words on these sites.


----------

